# Mad at MO



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I have always read MO for informational purposes. Anyway, today, the first thing is another rant against using names of companies, etc. And then another rant against 'baby face' dogs!
Baby face just means a short muzzle or nose and there's not a thing wrong with this. Some have long noses and some have short noses. So I replied that he was being 'overly harsh'. I was afraid to say more. But I am steamed. What an ass!

Thanks for listening.
Ann
And guess what? My Zoey has a short nose and she is beaufitul!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

mine were advertised as "baby doll face". i like it more too!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a2z_@Oct 27 2004, 11:59 AM
> *I have always read MO for informational purposes. Anyway, today, the first thing is another rant against using names of companies, etc. And then another rant against 'baby face' dogs!
> Baby face just means a short muzzle or nose and there's not a thing wrong with this. Some have long noses and some have short noses. So I replied that he was being 'overly harsh'. I was afraid to say more. But I am steamed. What an ass!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Save yourself the aggravation and ban MO before MO bans you! This site has all you need.... and you will be treated with respect by the Administrator (Joe). You can mention all the brand names you want... web sites, etc. You can even post pictures of interesting products, etc. And there is a Gallery where you can post lots of pictures of your baby. What more could a Maltese lover ask for!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

There are already a lot of us that ban the MO site. I dont need that enviroment in my life!  
I havent visited that site since early summer


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I challenge MO to show me a Maltese that isn't Baby Faced!!! Isn't the beautiful little face baby-like regardless of the snout length? Personally, I think that MO doesn't apply its rules across the board. They left up a thread about Karo syrup. I think he must have been banned from Petsmart!

oops...a spelling error.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

For those of you that don't know it...the moderater from there (I guess we know this as fact...ha ha)...anyway, someone we ASSUME was he...came here before and was really UGLY on this site...made awful threats to Joe and his family etc...
that is when I truly BANNED the site myself. This is so much better. I don't want to be a part of that community.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i havent gone on that site since i found this one
we gain the same knowledge here and nicer people
Joe doesnt reject our postings and has done a great job i almost feel like we should be paying towards this site its a wonderful site


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 27 2004, 11:10 AM
> *For those of you that don't know it...the moderater from there (I guess we know this as fact...ha ha)...anyway, someone we ASSUME was he...came here before and was really UGLY on this site...made awful threats to Joe and his family etc...
> that is when I truly BANNED the site myself. This is so much better. I don't want to be a part of that community.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I agree with you 100%,







they arent getting any time from me, I havent been there forever and will never go back. I dont feel comfortable promoting a site that has an 'owner' who makes terrible threats and remarks to other competitors.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm confused *scratching my head*. Why is calling your baby's face a babyface wrong? I don't get!

Joe--I think it's time to create a new section. Like the Anti-MO section. Have a "reason I got banned" section and "jerk of the week" section. HAHAHA just kidding.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

LOL butter you are right though, it seems like every week someone is comming here because they got banned

I mean really, banned from a Maltese Forum? How low can a jerk go!

Baby face, or baby doll face is just to describe the shorter nosed maltese's. Some dogs have an exteme Baby doll face (too much like a shihtzu) and some have really long noses (usually means they are mixed with poodle or bichon)

Here is an example of baby doll face









Most maltese do have this type of "face" but when they are advertised as such, that means they have the little nose and a very short snout like in the pic.

Brit'ny was advertised as Babydoll faced as well, and the term is used in a lot of the Maltese books.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley's is in-between...but I would like to look for a "baby-doll" face one sometime...there is someone that posts on here...used to be on MO...dang..cannot remember her name...her sigature has all her babies pics..and most of her's are baby-doll_ faces! SO PRECIOUS! Dang! Who is that!? It is too early...I dont think I am truly awake yet...


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 28 2004, 06:11 AM
> *Brinkley's is in-between...but I would like to look for a "baby-doll" face one sometime...there is someone that posts on here...used to be on MO...dang..cannot remember her name...her sigature has all her babies pics..and most of her's are baby-doll_ faces! SO PRECIOUS! Dang! Who is that!? It is too early...I dont think I am truly  awake yet...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

charmypoo?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I get why you'd call their face a babyface but why is it taboo? I'd go over there to check it out, but like I said awhile ago, MO is bad for my health! HAHA


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Oct 28 2004, 06:37 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


charmypoo?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13627
[/B][/QUOTE]

yeah! I think that is her...with the four or more precious babies on her siggy?


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I too will never go to MO. I won't even visit. For what? I got all I need here and I get it with respect.;


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Oct 28 2004, 09:29 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

yeah! I think that is her...with the four or more precious babies on her siggy?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13669
[/B][/QUOTE]

yup shes the one with the 3 maltese and one shi tzu :lol:


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Oct 28 2004, 09:29 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

yeah! I think that is her...with the four or more precious babies on her siggy?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13669
[/B][/QUOTE]

THat lady is 3maltmom I believe. SHe has three malts and a super cute shihtzu


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Oct 28 2004, 03:30 AM
> *LOL butter you are right though, it seems like every week someone is comming here because they got banned
> 
> I mean really, banned from a Maltese Forum?  How low can a jerk go!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Pardon me for my ignorance in the MO world.... but that looks absolutely ADORABLE to me


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine+Oct 30 2004, 02:42 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pardon me for my ignorance in the MO world.... but that looks absolutely ADORABLE to me






















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14075
[/B][/QUOTE]








Isn't it though!? What a doll!!!!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Oct 30 2004, 08:07 AM
> *.  I'd certainly donate some special items from Korea to be bid upon.  Wow...probably a lot of people would like hanbok outfits for their dogs.  Gotta get a picture of those.  *mental note*
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=14086*


[/QUOTE]


Hi, DMZdogs, is this what ur talking about??

han bok

other doggy clothes

i think korean doggy stuff are soo cute too ~
im going back to korea this winter and im gonna buy tons of stuff too !! :lol:


----------

